# What does the Web of Knowledge do?



## Kenpo Yahoo (Apr 18, 2003)

I got to thinking about something the other day after I heard someone talking about the Web of Knowledge.  

It led me to this question.  What does the Web of Knowledge actually do for us?  What does it teach? Is it still useful?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpo Yahoo _
> *What does the Web of Knowledge actually do for us?*



Well it helps give me an idea of what Mr. Parker was thinking when he put the curriculum together. Why he put things in the order it was done in. A teaching aid as well.



> What does it teach?



You will probably get different answers from different people with this question.:asian: 



> Is it still useful?



Absolutely!!!!!


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo (Apr 19, 2003)

perhaps I should reword the question.

How does the web of knowledge help the student?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpo Yahoo _*
> How does the web of knowledge help the student? *



This is a good Question!

The web in and of itself is useless unless the knowledge given is taken and put to use.  It is just an image and technique priority list to show all the different methods (types) of attacks we address in American Kenpo.  No other system has this.

For the story behind the Web (Infinite Insights Volume 5, Chapter 5, pgs. 68 & 69).

This organized "web" of techniques is one of our "Kenpo Tools" that I believe is very useful in your quest to understand American Kenpo.  Having knowledge of the foundation of the system is very useful in that you learn from where you came, where you are, and where you have yet to travel.

As we continue our "Journey thru Kenpo" we will at the upper levels start isolating on different aspects so as to focus on a particular element and really re-discover material and knowledge that was overlooked and under developed or missed at the time we were introduced to it.  The Web allows us to choose a category, select that specific group of techniques, and to examine differences or similarities within that section.  This will lead to the discovery of many new ideas and avenues of study in our quest.

I believe that the W O K, had and still holds much usefulness in our System as expressed by the few comments above.


:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 22, 2003)

It also "catches"  your eye!

Cool design.

:asian:


----------



## jeffkyle (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *It also "catches"  your eye!
> 
> Cool design.
> ...



I 2nd that!


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo (Apr 22, 2003)

I guess I just don't see why the web of knowledge is so important.  I get that there are different types of attacks and that certain techniques resemble others, but these things can be explained with the equation formula and with the concept of family groupings, regardless of what the initial attack is.

Maybe if someone were to explain what the original purpose of the WOK was, it might be of some benefit to everyone, including myself.

Thanks


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpo Yahoo _*
> If someone were to explain what the original purpose of the WOK was, it might be of some benefit to everyone, including myself.
> Thanks
> *



For the story behind the Web (Infinite Insights Volume 5, Chapter 5, pgs. 68 & 69).

:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpo Yahoo _
> *I guess I just don't see why the web of knowledge is so important.  I get that there are different types of attacks and that certain techniques resemble others, but these things can be explained with the equation formula and with the concept of family groupings, regardless of what the initial attack is.
> 
> Maybe if someone were to explain what the original purpose of the WOK was, it might be of some benefit to everyone, including myself.  Thanks *



Maybe you missed the Goldendragon's point on the W.O.K. or maybe I did but regardless it is much more indepth that just a few words that are put on this board.  Per a discussion I had today talking about the forms the W.O.K. helped me figure some things out within the forms themselves. However if I had not been exposed to repeated WOK theory it never would have clicked in my head.:asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Apr 22, 2003)

is another invaluable Kenpo tool.  I use it to teach my students the graduated levels of violence and potential lethality of attacks.

I also require their personal forms to be interpreted via the web, and Brown Belts must use the Web to design their Personal Forms and techniques, by type of attack and application.

If you don't get it ... you don't get it.  Don't discard anything at this stage of your training, just file it away for possible use later on. 

I can tell you now that the entire 16 Techniques system was based on the WOK and rearranging the 24 Technique system into a more logical order with forms and sets included.  So we no longer are responsible for a technique that we did not see again until 4 or 5 forms later.  

I think it provides a structure or paradigm into which we can begin to organize the vast amount of knowledge out there.  Of course, we are only 20+ years behind Mr. Parker who did exactly that.

Oss,
-Michael


----------

